# c. pygmaea spathe



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Ok - FINALLY the spathe opens up! Took forever! I spotted the spathe emerging almost 6-7 weeks ago.
Funny how some spathes take only 1 week from a tiny lil nub to full bloom - this one holds my current record
for longest time taken for spathe to mature.

Anyway - onto the pictures...
Notice 2 additional immature spathes on the same plant.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You're a Crypt flowering animal.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

I think its the lowered humidity that's triggering the flowers. i've got a couple more on the way...


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Ghazanfar Ghori said:


> I think its the lowered humidity that's triggering the flowers. i've got a couple more on the way...


How low did you get it down to? Have you noticed a change in the leaves?


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Its averaging around 70% now. Definitly noticed a difference in the leaves. Some of the older ones withered off or are in the process of dying. The plants are more compact, leaves are thicker and more robust.

Take a look here:
These are pictures of the same plant - about 7 weeks apart.

High humidity growth









Low humidity growth


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

I like it better with high humidity. Nice inflorescence though.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

In high humidity the plants get huge. They look lush and all but they take up a lot of space and the leaves are prone to melting. The growth is a little slower but robust under lower humidity.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

I think the lower humidity one looks nicer, the leaves are actually standing upright. nice looking spathe


----------



## Angry the Clown (Aug 26, 2006)

That is a beautiful little emersed plant. I like it's growth in the lower humidity too. Very cool spathe, you da man!


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Congrat Ghandafar!! I love your pics!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks Xema. you've been busy lately huh? Havent seenyou post in a while.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for your interest Ghazanfar, quite appreciated. I am a bit busy lastly and no new issues to report -apart of another kota tinggi spathe-. But I am in the way yet!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

2nd spathe opened up and now I have my macro lens!


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

Your pics are just amazing, great job on the plants too! :-D


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Nice picture of cut spathe. For that kind of pictures I use to use a black background, and fixed light instead of flash.
Remember the advises of Mr. Bastmeijer in the last ECS: a large 'f' provide a good deep of field and better definition.










I am just practicing at the moment...


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah the flash bleeding through the plant was giving me grief - don't know why I didn't think to simply switch the background. Thanks for the tip! I'm going to try it next time around!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

ooh very nice.


----------

